# Problème de réception courrier en double dans mail



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,


Petit problème qui m'arrive occasionnellement (depuis deux ans je crois) avec Mail, que je n'ai jamais cherché à résoudre et à comprendre.
Il m'arrive, et viens juste de m'arriver hier, que lorsque j'ouvre mail, il me fait la levée des messages.. et là vlan ! il me réceptionne une centaine de nouveaux messages, sauf que ... j'ai déjà reçu ces messages il y a plusieurs jours ! Mail me fait quelque fois celà comme jele disais, saud que là, les messages étaient en double (j'avais conservé dans ma boite de réception ceux que j'avais déjà reçu, et j'avais donc en plus les mêmes, comme si je n'avais jamais reçu les premiers, et donc jamais lu).

Mes recherches sont restées infructueuses. je serais curieux de savoir le pourquoi du comment.
Pour info, celà ne me le fait qu'avec le compte wanadoo.


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2005)

Ca m'arrive aussi de temps en temps sur Wanadoo...

- Soit des messages relevés ne sont pas supprimés du serveur de Wanadoo et ils sont donc relevés à nouveau (dans ce cas seule solution, aller sur le site web de wanadoo pour les supprimer)

- Soit Wanadoo a parfois des soucis et fait une restauration des ses serveurs mail et on voit réapparaitre des messages qui datent d'un jour ou deux avant et qu'on avait déjà relevés (dans ce cas j'imagine qu'au passage on perd quelques mails non relevés avant que Wanadoo fasse la restauration de ses serveurs...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'arrive aussi de temps en temps sur Wanadoo...
> 
> - Soit des messages relevés ne sont pas supprimés du serveur de Wanadoo et ils sont donc relevés à nouveau (dans ce cas seule solution, aller sur le site web de wanadoo pour les supprimer)



Je partage ton avis. Aussi, de façon préventive (et puis également pour ne pas faire péter la boite), je supprime assez régulièrement les mails sur le site de wanadoo.



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> (dans ce cas j'imagine qu'au passage on perd quelques mails non relevés avant que Wanadoo fasse la restauration de ses serveurs...)




 Euh, j'ai peur d'avoir mal compris : il y aurait il des mails que je n'ai pas reçu depuis cet incident ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ... Euh, j'ai peur d'avoir mal compris : il y aurait il des mails que je n'ai pas reçu depuis cet incident ?


 
Ben c'est pas impossible, car j'ai déjà constaté 2 fois (en 2 ans environ) que je retrouvais ma boite aux lettre Wanadoo dans l'état où elle était 2 jours avant... avec les mails de 2 jours avant.

J'en conclus que de temps en temps Wanadoo a des soucis sur ces serveurs et ils réinstallent une sauvegarde vieille d'un jour ou 2..... dans ce cas que deviennent les mails reçus, stockés sur leur serveur, non relevés et... écrasés par la veille sauvegarde???


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Je rappelle à certains posteurs que les forums sont organisés par thèmes 

 Aller, hop, on déménage  :rateau:

C'est fait.


----------

